# SVCHOST.EXE



## Roland Born (3 Oktober 2004)

Grüß` Euch!
In div. Postings zum Thema "Dialereinwahl" wurde häufiger die o.g.
Datei erwähnt, die ich eigentlich als WinSys-Datei kenne...
Beim Überprüfen habe ich dann neben den "üblichen" svchost-Dateien
eine SVCHOST.EXE-3530F672.pf gefunden; kann mich jemand über die
Bedeutung dieser Datei informieren?
Danke und...


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2004)

Nicht schlimm, das ist eine "Prefecht-Datei"


----------



## Roland Born (18 Oktober 2004)

Danke für die Antwort, Edge-Henning!


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2005)

Hallo, sorry wenn ich mich kurz einklink, aber ich hab die auch drauf und da ich in ziemliche Panik verfalle, weil ich ein Dateien-Depp bin, bitte mal für kleine Deppen: WAS IST DIESE PF-Datei, was macht die, kann ich die runterbekommen, wenn sich sie sowieso nicht brauch, etc....gelöscht hatte ich die schonmal, aber die kommt immer wieder!!!!!

 :bigcry:


----------



## Roland Born (22 Februar 2005)

Computerhilfen.de: Hilfe: Prefetch Dateien
Hier gibt es Informationen!


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2005)

Sani-Widder schrieb:
			
		

> WAS IST DIESE PF-Datei, was macht die, kann ich die runterbekommen, wenn sich sie sowieso nicht brauch, etc....gelöscht hatte ich die schonmal, aber die kommt immer wieder!!!!!


http://www.serverworldmagazine.com/monthly/2002/03/fastboot.shtml

Verkürzt wohl die Startzeit von WindowsXP.


----------



## Roland Born (22 Februar 2005)

http://www.windows-tweaks.info/html/tuning.html


----------

